

Microsoft Is Making a Stripped-Down Windows to Rival Linux - prakashk
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/super-slim-windows-microsoft-eyes-future-cloud-computing/

======
ptaipale
I don't get this. Rather, to rival Linux, they should make a beefed-up version
of Windows that contains good accessory programs - currently my Windows
installations need gnuwin32 or similar in order to have all the things that
Windows is missing and that come with any Linux distro (textutils, powerful
editors, etc).

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I don't think this is aimed at you, the person in front of a keyboard. This is
aimed at datacenters, where Windows uses more resources than Linux, which
means it does less work with the same hardware, which means you need more
hardware... and that may mean 1000 more machines.

~~~
ptaipale
Yes, I can see that. Just the first (frustrated) reaction as the desktop
Windows is so poorly equipped with utilities.

